# Spain or Holland?



## rubiknewbie (Jul 8, 2010)

Bet!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 8, 2010)

Sigh
SPAIN, FOOL


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 8, 2010)

Spain.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jul 8, 2010)

spain


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 8, 2010)

D. All of the Above.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 8, 2010)

Spain.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 8, 2010)

Since everyone is saying Spain, I'm gonna go with Holland. 7-0.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 8, 2010)

The Netherlands.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 8, 2010)

Mexico's gonna go all the way!


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 8, 2010)

North Korea.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 8, 2010)

Holland


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 8, 2010)

which ever one is going to lose to germany will win but not to redundant


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 8, 2010)

usa


----------



## Samania (Jul 8, 2010)

Espagne.


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 8, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> The Netherlands.


+1
Netherlands, not Holland.


----------



## ianini (Jul 8, 2010)

Netherlands!


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jul 8, 2010)

Benin


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 8, 2010)

Erik Akkersdijk.


----------



## Edward (Jul 8, 2010)

BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 8, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> which ever one is going to lose to germany will win but not to redundant



But Germany already lost...


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 8, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> ThatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > which ever one is going to lose to germany will win but not to redundant
> ...



oh. qq. lol i'm sure up to date


----------



## goatseforever (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm gonna go with Netherlands because Within Temptation came from there.


----------



## Dene (Jul 8, 2010)

Holland 2-0


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jul 8, 2010)

Or


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 8, 2010)

Us


----------



## denhil3 (Jul 8, 2010)

HOLLAND


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jul 8, 2010)

Speedcuban.


----------



## robindeun (Jul 8, 2010)

HOLLAND


----------



## fariq (Jul 8, 2010)

Spain.


----------



## Toad (Jul 8, 2010)

1-1 Full time.
2-1 Netherlands in extra time.

That's what I want atleast.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 8, 2010)

Germany.


----------



## denhil3 (Jul 8, 2010)

i am waiting for Paul - the octopus!!!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 8, 2010)

HOLLAND! It has to be Holland.


----------



## Death_Note (Jul 8, 2010)

Spain. (I'm from Spain)
Sorry, we are gonna rape Holland


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 8, 2010)

How can Spain rape The Netherland? Sex Museum is only in Amsterdam *The Netherlands!*


----------



## Death_Note (Jul 8, 2010)

Crazycubemom said:


> How can Spain rape The Netherland? Sex Museum is only in Amsterdam *The Netherlands!*


So you didnt visit ''Sexyland'' in Madrid


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 8, 2010)

Sexy move is from The Netherlands, Sexyland is made by people but Sex Museum is created from the EXPERT!


----------



## bobso2 (Jul 8, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> I'm gonna go with Netherlands because Within Temptation came from there.



lolz within temptation are from my neighbourhood  they live in the same village as me and the village next to it 

and of course, I chose Holland!!


----------



## Enter (Jul 8, 2010)

Spain2:1Holland


----------



## RaresB (Jul 8, 2010)

GERMANY FTW wait there nocked out

both teams have good chances 
for spain as long as torres and villa and xavi and all three good forwards play well they have the game sealed

for netherlands roben and sneijder better create a miracle like they did against brazil


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 8, 2010)

Kyoto


----------



## canadiancuber (Jul 8, 2010)

dutch


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 8, 2010)

It hurts me so much when I see this thread everytime 
Still so sad about yesterday night.


----------



## Ton (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes said:


> It hurts me so much when I see this thread everytime
> Still so sad about yesterday night.



Why? Germany did great in the tournament, the Dutch and the Spanish are the only teams better than Germany in the world right now. I assume Germany can beat Uruguay ........


----------



## DT546 (Jul 8, 2010)

why is not an option for 'i don't care'


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 8, 2010)

Ton said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > It hurts me so much when I see this thread everytime
> ...



Well, it's understandable I think, who is not sad when his team loses? We were so close. I think before the semi final the best team in the world was so clearly Germany. Yesterday night they were soooo much worse than Spain 

Well, now I hope Holland wins but think that Spain will do it. Hopefully Germany can defend the title of 3rd place!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 8, 2010)

DT546 said:


> why is not an option for 'i don't care'



No one cares if you care.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 8, 2010)

DT546 said:


> why is not an option for 'i don't care'



This thread is for who you think will win the world cup. If you don't care, then please do not post in this thread. Stop being an idiot.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 8, 2010)

GO JAPAN!!! =D


----------



## pcuber (Jul 8, 2010)

Holland


----------



## Alifianto.Adi (Jul 9, 2010)

Holland


----------



## BiLiZawZomE (Jul 9, 2010)

Spain


----------



## r_517 (Jul 9, 2010)

Paul chose Spain to be the champion and Germany to be 3rd

anyway i like Holland better


----------



## ariasamie (Jul 9, 2010)

Erik Akkersdijk... Holland!


----------



## Erik (Jul 9, 2010)

pwnAge said:


> GERMANY FTW wait there nocked out


Wrong they aren't knocked out, they just play for the 3rd place. After reaching semi's you can't be knocked out anymore.



Ton said:


> Why? Germany did great in the tournament, the Dutch and the Spanish are the only teams better than Germany in the world right now. I assume Germany can beat Uruguay ........



Germany better than the Dutch? Based on what? That we managed to beat one more weak opponent where Germany played 3 top countries in a row? I don't say the Germans are better than the Dutch, just that it's not possible to say anything about it as a fact. 
In my opinion though, the Germans played a rock-solid championship with fair and attractive football. Some back luck against Serbia, but I don't see any other team score 4 goals against England and Argentina. 

The Spanish team have a few different faces. Sometimes it seems they don't wanna play well and the other moment they seem unbeatable like against Germany (besides a few moments where they were surprised at the counter).

I hope we win so I can rub in the Germans here  though I predict Spain will win, Paul said so. (just 0-1 for Spain)


----------



## Ton (Jul 9, 2010)

Erik said:


> pwnAge said:
> 
> 
> > GERMANY FTW wait there nocked out
> ...



Well Germany will end 3th or 4th , The Netherlands 2nd or first, clearly in a Championship this means you performed better in the Championship. I would call Brasil and Uruguay top countries. I would not consider Uruguay a week team , Germany will have a though job beating Uruguay. 

In addition The Netherlands are unbeaten 25 games in a row, no country in the world did this , Germany lost twice in this championship!

These are the facts, The Netherlands will end higher in the Championship which means we are the better team in this championship as Germany. In addition in any FIFA ELO ranking The Netherlands have a better ranking ....


----------



## r_517 (Jul 9, 2010)

actually in all previous WCs, any team who lost any game during the group match didn't win the champion, so...


----------



## Worms (Jul 9, 2010)

Ton said:


> In addition The Netherlands are unbeaten 25 games in a row, no country in the world did this




Brazil 12/16/1993-01/21/1996 35 games unbeaten
Spain 11/15/2006-06/24/2009 35 games unbeaten


----------



## RaresB (Jul 9, 2010)

Why? Germany did great in the tournament, the Dutch and the Spanish are the only teams better than Germany in the world right now. I assume Germany can beat Uruguay ........[/QUOTE] 

the dutch and the spanish aren't better than the germans.
Did you see germanys previous games against argentina and england they totally dominated. Had they played like that against spain they would have easily won. Germany truly deserved to win this year
. they just had some bod tactics and a bad game against spain


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 9, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> North Korea.


 hahaa


----------



## Erik (Jul 9, 2010)

One round difference may have something to do with skill or maybe it has something to do with the opponents you played. As everyone agrees, we had a bit of luck with our playing schedule...


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jul 9, 2010)

Spain ftw!! Dad owes me $20 bucks if they win! And if Holland wins, I owe him a dead leg hehehe....


----------



## mrCage (Jul 9, 2010)

The referee will win 

Actually i think Holland will win, if they can repeat how they played 2nd half against Brazil !!

Per


----------



## dada222 (Jul 9, 2010)

Spain.


----------



## Ton (Jul 9, 2010)

pwnAge said:


> Had they played like that against spain they would have easily won. Germany truly deserved to win this year
> . they just had some bod tactics and a bad game against spain



Had played... they could not because Spain used better tactics , they lost two games , why in the world would they deserve to win??? Germany did not have a bad game, it was just that the Spanish broke the tactics of the German team. They lost on tactics, the Spanish coach did a brilliant job as did the Spanish player played excellent 
This is why it will be a challenge for the Dutch team to come on top.


----------



## Ton (Jul 9, 2010)

Erik said:


> One round difference may have something to do with skill or maybe it has something to do with the opponents you played. As everyone agrees, we had a bit of luck with our playing schedule...



Play against Brasil a lucky schedule? Even Uruguay is as strong as the English team today or at least in this tournament. It will not be easy for Germany to even beat Uruguay, they are very motivated


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 9, 2010)

Ton said:


> pwnAge said:
> 
> 
> > Had they played like that against spain they would have easily won. Germany truly deserved to win this year
> ...



Germany defeated Australia 4-0. Defeated England 4-1. Defeated Argentina 4-0. They were the top goal scoring team in the World Cup. What causes them to not deserve to win? Each and every team deserves to win. The Netherlands do not deserve to win simply because of the number of victories that they have. Brazil was the number 1 seed. Did they deserve to win simply because they are world number 1? Every team in the world deserves to win the world cup if they play their hardest and try their best. You can't say that any team deserves it more than another team.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 9, 2010)

mrCage said:


> The referee will win


Probably this..


----------



## Rama (Jul 9, 2010)

Erik said:


> One round difference may have something to do with skill or maybe it has something to do with the opponents you played. As everyone agrees, we had a bit of luck with our playing schedule...



Gettin' lucky isn't a crime.
I would do a murder to get 5 LL skips for OH in the WC 2009 just to get the titel.



Yes said:


> Germany.



Better change your name to ''No, we can't''



r_517 said:


> Paul chose Spain to be the champion and Germany to be 3rd
> 
> anyway i like Holland better



I eat fish.



Erik said:


> In my opinion though, the Germans played a rock-solid championship with fair and attractive football.



I don't care about attractive football, I want that mutha fuying titel!
In 20 years people only look at the statistics.


----------



## Rama (Jul 9, 2010)

From Wikipedia: ''On April 1st, Alva lost his glasses''
He was a David Villa under the Spanish generals and still we pwned him almost 500 years ago.
We Duchies are going to take revenge of you guys assassinating our Kennedy! \o/

Ps. you guys ever read our lyrics about the Dutch national anthem?
William of Nassau 
am I, of ***Dutch blood.
Loyal to the fatherland 
I will remain until I die.
A prince of Orange 
am I, free and fearless.
The king of Spain
I have always honoured.

*In dutch we say ''Duitsen'' wich is literally German
Thank you Wikipedia.


----------



## Rama (Jul 9, 2010)

Odder said:


> GO JAPAN!!! =D



Weren't you supposed to be dead, after the harakiri?


----------



## Carrot (Jul 9, 2010)

Rama said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > GO JAPAN!!! =D
> ...



wat!?? are you trying to tell me they are not playing!? :O


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes said:


> It hurts me so much when I see this thread everytime
> Still so sad about yesterday night.


 

Reminds me to 1974 ( 36 years a go), when a 10 years little girl was cried when Johan Cruijff and team lost the game from Germany, she was crying and still hoping that The Orange take a World Cup Trophy. She loves The Netherlands football team with her heart and soul and she could only hang a poster in her room I think she is now happy that her favorite football team in the Final

and yes she is Maria Oey


----------



## Kian (Jul 9, 2010)

Rooting for a good game, but I would definitely like to see the Netherlands win.

That being said, I will pick Spain.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 9, 2010)

Crazycubemom said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > It hurts me so much when I see this thread everytime
> ...



 Heartbreaking story ...

My hope is Holland 1st, Germany 3rd.
Whatever will happen, a team is gonna win world cup that hasn't ever been champion before


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 9, 2010)

> Whatever will happen, a team is gonna win world cup that hasn't ever been champion before



Yes indeed, they won from previous World Champions*GERMANY*, BRAZIL,Argentina,Uruguay, etc 

The winner takes it ALL


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 9, 2010)

Gogo Howard Webb


----------



## Logan (Jul 10, 2010)

I say Spain cuz Paul said so.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 10, 2010)

YEW ESS EH

YEW ESS EH


----------



## canadiancuber (Jul 10, 2010)

2-1 netherlands


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 10, 2010)

THA NEH THER LINDS

THA NEH THER LINDS


----------



## coinman (Jul 11, 2010)

Spain!


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 11, 2010)

coinman said:


> Spain!





*oh YES !!!! with unFair ho(nd)ward*


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 11, 2010)

Crazycubemom said:


> coinman said:
> 
> 
> > Spain!
> ...



They won fair and square. There's nothing wrong with being angry or upset about losing. However please stop saying the match was unfair. It was not. The goal was legitimate. Seriously.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 11, 2010)

*Seriously not Fair*


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 11, 2010)

Crazycubemom said:


> *Seriously not Fair*



Agreed Maria <3


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 12, 2010)

*cough* yes i did just vote for Holland after the game is already over


----------



## Rama (Jul 12, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Crazycubemom said:
> 
> 
> > coinman said:
> ...



That dog definitely chose Spain's side.
At least watching Nigel's action makes me smile.


----------

